# Urea newbie



## Bikethrow (May 3, 2021)

New to liquid Urea. Just want to be sure I'm right. Okay for liquid urea 28-0-0 to sit on turf? Doesn't need to be watered in?

Thanks


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Depends on rate.


----------



## Bikethrow (May 3, 2021)

@Jay20nj 3oz per 1000sq in 2gal.


----------



## Bikethrow (May 3, 2021)




----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

If you are applying over .25lb of N/k its probably a good idea to water it in.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Thats a very low rate so no need to water it in. Actually prob better not to and let it be absorbed foliar since the rate is so low.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

3oz * 0.28 = 0.84oz. that's nothing.

This product sounds not to be that good. What is it?


----------



## Bikethrow (May 3, 2021)

Product is Growforge UAN 28-0-0. The rate is 3-6oz per 1000sq. First use so I'm going with the lowest recommended @g-man

https://growforge.ca/collections/straightline/products/uan-28-0-0-homeowner


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can save a lot of $$ using DEF. 10oz = 0.1lb of N. Diesel exhaust fluid from your local auto parts/Walmart/gas station. In the USA, 2.5g is around $9.


----------



## Bikethrow (May 3, 2021)

Interesting. Will look into this one.

Thx


----------

